# Hello and thanks-forgive my mispost here



## HiTekHoney

Hello everyone. New to the site but been fish keeping for some 25 years. Just a hobby, freshwater, nothing fancy, definitely not an expert. Only personal experiences, trial and errors, and well, my fishies and tank / tanks. 

Let me get straight to the point. Trying really hard not to overstep anyone or mispost, so please, administrators, just transfer/redirect this to the proper page. 

I HAD two tanks. Both freshwater, 550gl and a 200gl. Several months ago my 550 developed a severe leak due to an earthquake. So as you can guess, all the fish that were there went to my 200gl tank. End result, OVERSTOCKED SEVERELY. Now I am aware that there are simple options. Such as getting the tank fixed, which was out since the glass actually broke and replacement just cost too much. My husband lost his job, so, there we go. Another is to give the fish away, also not. Had them for years. But still an option. You get the point. 

Anyway, now in my 200gl I have 4 large danios, 2 Cory Dora's, 2 CAE, 2 ballas, 1 Columbian blue tipped shark, (9 years old) 3 angels of more than 5 years old, 1 pink gourami, 1 tiger catfish, 1 fire eel almost a foot long and finally three bullet barbs. I'm sure with this set up, you all know which fish was in what tank. In the meantime, since they are now all in my tank, I have my been able to keep my nitrates under 40 even with 50% water changes weekly. I have no real plants and had to remove most of the decor for the fishies to have swimming room. Kept a log in there for the fire eel to hide in. They all seem to get along fine. Feeding is hand fed for most except for the barbs and the two catfish. Smallest fish is at 4" and largest is at a foot and a half. Water parameters are all fine and acceptable except for the nitrates. Filtration is one 250gph canister, 1 80gph canister and 1 submersible 250gph for oxygen/aeration, sponge wrapped. Of course with this set up I'm having some algae issues due to over nutrients but with weekly water changes, scraping the glass, vacuuming the gravel, I seem to be ok. No algae bloom, clear water, just notice that algae grows faster on my glass and decor. Ph neutral, nitrite 0, ammonia 0, pretty hard water with tbsp salt per 5 gl. 

So here's my question. I'm not good at live plants. Lol, so I kept most decor to caves and rocks and very few plastic plants. I am aware that live plants offer nitrate eating and help in every way, but with less swimming room, they usually wind up dug up. So do I keep the live plants or do I use that "thing" for nitrate filtering. Has anyone used this? Does it work? Will a DIY suffice? My gravel is also not very thick gravel. It's the larger version of black gravel. Only about an inch and a half with frequent gravel vacuuming. 

Yes I plan on getting that larger tank repaired once we are all working, but for the meantime, are there any suggestions that maybe I can do keep nitrates low since this tank is severely overstocked. 

I have had very few fish deaths over the years. My eel seems very happy though since being moved, a little more shy obviously. 

Once again I apologize for posting here. But searches seemed to have a specific topic and I have more than one issue. Administrators, I'm sorry. Any help, much obliged. Topics included here are plants which I'm not good at, overstocking, water parameters, carbon filters and all suggestions. 

I would also like to say thanks in advance for anyone who responds. After reading through some posts, I see many friendly and respectable aquarium enthusiasts. So again, many thanks.


----------



## coralbandit

Wow! Bumm deal with the earthquake!You seem on top of your game and the water changes(you are already making) would be my best advice.Not completely sure you could keep plants with your stocking(or as you said lost space).Possibly(and probly no help with money issues) another filter of some sort would help eventually(when it cycles).
Another really good product is seachem purigen.It does remove nitrates (slowly but steadily) and is rechargeable so you don't need to throw it out and get more.I use the 100ml pre packed bags(even in my 180g) as to recharge the product must be soaked in 50/50 bleach and water and I feel "regular" mesh bags will never hold up to 2 years + of bleach.Yea I have packets of purigen over 2 years old and they recharge to brand new still.
I hope everything works out for you.God bless you matching my volume(almost ) in two tanks,I have 20(little over 800g).WOW!


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## HiTekHoney

Coralbandit, thanks. Your post seems to have pacified me a little! Thank you. I do try to maintain my water changes. Even if it means sacrificing long vacations! lol After all, the way I see it, freshwater fish must love fresh water right? anyway regarding your seachem, I never knew they were "rechargeable"! See, I still learn something new!! That's why I love this hobby!! I will definitely look into that. I do have an eheim filter with 5 baskets, in your opinion, How many baskets do you think I'll need to fill with seachem for it to become effective?

Change of topic! Ddaaaayyuuuuuhm! You do have TANKS! Lol we'll be awesome friends!! But you definitely outrank me. Currently I only have a 200gl tank. (Sad face)


----------



## HiTekHoney

Reefing Madness, I soooooo love your welcome!! Definitely feel the LOVE!! Thank you!


----------



## coralbandit

You need to be able to see the color change on the purigen.It is pure white when new or regenerated and will turn brown when fill(never exhausted) with nutrients.Each 100ml bag is supposed to treat 100 g so 2 or 3 would probly help.I regenerate 1 at a time(from different tanks) so I still have some in each tank being active.It is not a sava all but more a tool to help you.Possibly(I am sure) in a canister you could just set a time schedule of 1 month to check on it and then go from there.
And seriously what are the dimensions on the 550!And I out rank no one,I learn still today even from new keepers who things I never did or do it differently.
MUST KEEP LEARNING,THAT IS ONE OF THE SECRET.
I feel personally devastated by your loss(situation) and can't even imagine how I would get by if i lost 75% of my volume.
No doubt in my mind you are doing what you have to,to get by.GOOD FOR YOU!
Hope your fish are all well.


----------



## HiTekHoney

yeah, I was fully devastated. Good thing the leak was slow. I came home from work after the earthquake and there was a large crack on the front of the glass going all the way to the sides where it was glued, happened to be the largest of the leaks... water leaking everywhere. Good thing my flooring downstairs is made of tile. I'm still sad. Dude!! I even went all the way to buy a plastic PVC pipe in black and individually glued my pebbles over it to make it "seamless" with the tank for my fire eel. His name is DRACO.

Now they are all crammed up in the little tank. (I do realize, 200gl is not small for average fish keepers LOL) it was even harder when some of my friends said, "it's just a fish"... what they fail to realize is that most of my fish are hand fed. They actually "play" around my hands and I can caress them! The oldest being 9 years old. Cleaning also turns into a nightmare since they all come up and BITE me thinking there is food. hahaha no one is scared of the water changes. In fact, everyone except for the fire eel come out during water changes and start nipping at my hands while cleaning!! It's fun actually. But it does hurt. We spent sooooo much money on that tank. It's a customized 550gl bow front. Dims are approx. 10 x 3 x 3 or 2 i think. It was a customized thank for our wall. Don't quote me. Anyway the worst part about it was that we were debating whether we would fix it ourselves or send it for repair. After consultation and time issue we decided it would be best to just send it out. In the meantime, the repairs would be almost $1000. We paid a deposit. We cannot pick it up until paid in full obviously and then a week later my husband lost his job. Now the thank is ready and just sitting there. Ugh... if we did it, I could've worked on it slowly at least and eventually gotten it fixed - then again, I am miss butterfingers?? I don't think I would trust my hands to fix and replace a whole ten foot glass and place my fish in there hahaha

Thanks. We are hurting in all sorts of ways. ergo my request for assistance in keeping the nitrates low. fire eels are sensitive and so is the blue tipped columbian. Tears is all I can say. Thanks.


----------



## dalfed

Two points that may work 1) have you thought about a plastic storage container for temporary housing, they don't look pretty but they are cheap!
2) If it was built in as part of your wall it should be covered under house insurance, my built in tank did not require an extra rider on my insurance policy like all my other tanks did.


----------



## HiTekHoney

omg Dalfed, we looked into that. Though it was not part of a "wall" per se, it was an aquarium on it's own. Loss/rental insurance kinda thingy. The house insurance did offer but would take a chunk out of our monthly increase in payments. Kinda like a "strike one". (not to mention the "natural disaster not covered" thingy) Like an issue I had with a car broken into, they said they would cover but it would take points and increase my monthly premium and any other "damages" would serve as "we will discontinue you" kinda thing. Sucks I know, but I do live in CA so... what else am I to expect? yes, we did look into that as well. Trust me, as thrifty as I am I'm pretty sure that I looked into everything that I can possible look into regarding insurance.

Plastic container, what exactly do you mean? I'm not quite getting it. Mind you, I do have large fish. no less than 4" each! Looking into "cheap" walmart aquariums, it'll still cost me... not to mention cycling the tanks as well plus all the additional filter required for each tank.

Anyone else? Thanks! How badly is my "overstocked" in your personal opinion?

"special note" = this site is awesome! All this help - what about plants. Can this help fix my nitrate problem and how much would I need for this size of a tank with the amount of fish, though I doubt it since I have no swimming space for my fishies...


----------



## dalfed

The problem with plants is they can be so expensive, they will definitely help your nitrate levels but to get enough that will survive your fish may not be cost effective. Growing Plants in Water | ThriftyFun if you or your husband can build a diy plant holder on aquarium. How to Build A Deep Water Culture Hydroponic System at PocketGrow - The Art of Micro Growing simple as some Styrofoam cut out to hold clay pot with no soil and only roots in the water.


----------



## HiTekHoney

Yes you are right. After researching about plants as I am not that experienced with a planted tank, plus my overstock, I realized that in order to have plants to help with nitrates of my magnitude, it must be fully planted as well. Duh, no swimming space. So I guess plants are out of the question. 'twas a shot anyway... What about those nitrate filters? Reviews on those are mixed. Some swear by it while others think its a waste of money. Plus, fire eels are excellent escape artists!! So my tank must be completely closed and covered and weighted! So those plants won't work for me. 

Thoughts? Opinions? Like this one: 

https://www.aquaripure.com/?gclid=CPjK3a29q7gCFSqCQgodyy0AmQ


----------



## susankat

Welcome aboard!

With most of your fish that destroys planted plants, you could look into floating plants that suck up the nitrates. Watersprite, water lettuce, anacharis, hornwort even duckweed will work in a pinch. Since you don't have plants in substrate you could basically cover the top and those plants are usually on the cheap side.


----------



## dalfed

HiTekHoney said:


> Yes you are right. After researching about plants as I am not that experienced with a planted tank, plus my overstock, I realized that in order to have plants to help with nitrates of my magnitude, it must be fully planted as well. Duh, no swimming space. So I guess plants are out of the question. 'twas a shot anyway... What about those nitrate filters? Reviews on those are mixed. Some swear by it while others think its a waste of money. Plus, fire eels are excellent escape artists!! So my tank must be completely closed and covered and weighted! So those plants won't work for me.
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions? Like this one:
> 
> https://www.aquaripure.com/?gclid=CPjK3a29q7gCFSqCQgodyy0AmQ


This is a review on another site not my opinion "Take it from someone who used one. I have a 220 with a 100 gallon sump. Will clog all the time. Drip rate NEVER remains where you set it. You'll run it for months and the effluent coming out of filter will be higher in nitrates then your tank. They're junk, not worth it, don't work. Plain and simple. Sorry, but I was all excited when I got mine too only to find out after running it 3 months they're crap. All they might be good for is a tank with 5ppm nitrates and they may get them to 0. Sell it."
https://www.google.ca/search?q=wate...uyygH38oHICQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=592 just transfer the filter that you had on the 500 gallon over
But susans idea of duckweed would be the first thing I would try.


----------



## HiTekHoney

Nice. So these are floating plants. Next issue, I have high turbulence water. How would these plants hold up to that? I like the idea since this would also eliminate extra light to form algae. Would these plants "float" all over the place? I have two HOB canister filters. One at 250gph and another at 80gph. The submersible is at 250gph but is mainly for aeration though I know it spits out some current when bubbles hit the top. Now this is something very feasible to me considering the benefits. Would these plants stay afloat with all this current?


----------



## susankat

You could always lower the flow where it needs it.but some of them will withstand some flow.


----------



## HiTekHoney

Confused. I researched duckweed. It's literally 50 - 50. 

Pros:
Nitrate eater
Algae preventer

Cons:
Grows like mad
Almost impossible to remove 
Gets stick in filters

Is there an alternative to duck weed? Such as larger types of floating plants that can handle my nitrates? I'm now tired of googling sorry, other than Susankat recommended? Looks like my best choice so far considering my situation.


----------



## dalfed

HiTekHoney said:


> Confused. I researched duckweed. It's literally 50 - 50.
> 
> Pros:
> Nitrate eater
> Algae preventer
> 
> Cons:
> Grows like mad
> Almost impossible to remove
> Gets stick in filters
> 
> Is there an alternative to duck weed? Such as larger types of floating plants that can handle my nitrates? I'm now tired of googling sorry, other than Susankat recommended? Looks like my best choice so far considering my situation.


Grows like mad could be a positive less you have to purchase, it will be very easy to remove without other plants, you could float some Styrofoam rings and have the duckweed just inside the rings!?!


----------



## susankat

I keep duckweed in all my pleco tanks. Its not that hard to keep it maintained when you don't have other plants in the tank. When it gets too thick I just use a net to scoop most of it out. It grows very fast and great for controlling nitrates.


----------



## HiTekHoney

After more research it seems that all floating plants need to be kept in an open hood tank. This will be impossible for me since I have a fire eel. My tank is completely closed with customized cut-outs for the filter tubes. 

I guess I'm stuck with more than once a week water changes. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HiTekHoney

Ok! Thought I would share something really cool that I think will fix my problem. I'm sure it's in this site somewhere, but here goes anyway. After endless searching the net, I found a way to keep nitrates low. House plants. Pothos in particular. All I have to do is dip just the roots and let it do its thing. I will try this and maybe after a week or so keep you posted. My reading is currently at 10 for nitrates. Just did a Massive water change. I plan on working this thing by tomorrow. So a week should test and see of the nitrates stabilized, got higher or lower. 

Anyone here heard of this? Tried it? Common sense to me dictates it should work! Let me know?


----------



## dalfed

HiTekHoney said:


> Ok! Thought I would share something really cool that I think will fix my problem. I'm sure it's in this site somewhere, but here goes anyway. After endless searching the net, I found a way to keep nitrates low. House plants. Pothos in particular. All I have to do is dip just the roots and let it do its thing. I will try this and maybe after a week or so keep you posted. My reading is currently at 10 for nitrates. Just did a Massive water change. I plan on working this thing by tomorrow. So a week should test and see of the nitrates stabilized, got higher or lower.
> 
> Anyone here heard of this? Tried it? Common sense to me dictates it should work! Let me know?


lol about ten posts above that one I think it may of been mentioned


----------



## HiTekHoney

Just thought I'd share. This WAS my 200gl tank long view... The bubbles and tallest plant at the back are almost 7' deep. Just showing water clarity. Hope you guys appreciate it.

I tried so hard to make it face up, but for some reason it wont work. Sorry, but you can see it anyway. Shortly, my homemade nitrate filter!


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lonedove55

Hi and welcome to the forum! Losing a tank of that size would really be devastating to say the least! You might want to check out this thread by BBradbury http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/more-maintenance-free-tank-41101.html. Very interesting concept. Not saying you should go to *that *extreme, but the plants would help with the excess nutrient levels. I use Seachem Purigen in my tanks and it does work to help keep nitrate levels in check and as Coralbandit said, it can be regenerated. The inital cost is really not too bad Amazon.com: Seachem Purigen 100ml: Pet Supplies. Since you have such large fish and are overstocked, you might want to "double up" the amount you put in the filters and keep extras on hand to swap out when it's time to regenerate the used ones.


----------



## SavingOurSeas

You seem to be on top of your situation! First and foremost I would congratulate you and say, "Well done!!" While I was reading your post I must say I was proud of your timely reaction. I can think of three options all of which will cost money, but low end considering replacing or repairing the, 500G was it?
Your system needs to be able to handle the bio-load so how can you manage it so that it can?
Three options come to mind:

1.) High end HOB filtration. I'm sure that 2-5 75GPH filters would fix that system right up. I've actually had to do this option before.

2.) Canister filter $50-$500 depending on the size and flow. Google them and decided what would be right for your system or check out your LFS.

3.) Plumb in a refugium; 75g or more or anything that will allow you to increase your water volume. You and your husband could DIY for half the price of a purchase unless you could find a used one for a sweet deal or someone giving one away. I've actually found several that people were giving away. Just look on craig's list or your local paper for such deals.

Good look with hanging on until you decide what is best for you and your system. You've done very well this far, I'm sure you will make it the rest of the way. I'm definitely routing for you *w3


----------



## HiTekHoney

I swear all you guys are sooooo awesome!! I have been inspired by all who commented and shared my frustration. I do however have good news. My nitrates are finally down to 10ppm!!!!! *w3 Yey!! (Well staying there since last water change which never happens! Seems to be stable at that level. So here's what I did, I added two filters. One is 350gph and the other is 180gph. That now makes a total of four filters running. Just some hand me downs for free from friends who gave up on their tanks. Furthermore, Made a planter!! As you all know, I have no space behind my tank. Pictures are below. So HOB filters won't cut it. Instead, I went to Home Depot and for $10 bucks I made an overhead filter using Pothos!! I got the idea from my last visit in Thailand. Asia seems really keen on OHF. So many suggestions, I didn't know what to do so I did them all!!! Lol!! Seachem, more filters, plants, will even be adding bamboo too!! just waiting for next pay day hahaha The biggest challenge was making it look pretty. *r2 even better, i also found a way to keep my tank completely sealed!! Thanks guys. I'm thinking the pictures will explain themselves. So if you have questions just ask away. Problem solved!! Btw, I did get help from Home Depot in the cutting and drilling process. They did it for free. Thank you all and hope you enjoy the pics. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/f0fgusho5wa8k7s/aIOaOGduFm

Ps: 
Plants were added for aesthetic purposes but will be removed by the end of the week.


----------



## SavingOurSeas

HiTekHoney said:


> Ok! Thought I would share something really cool that I think will fix my problem. I'm sure it's in this site somewhere, but here goes anyway. After endless searching the net, I found a way to keep nitrates low. House plants. Pothos in particular. All I have to do is dip just the roots and let it do its thing. I will try this and maybe after a week or so keep you posted. My reading is currently at 10 for nitrates. Just did a Massive water change. I plan on working this thing by tomorrow. So a week should test and see of the nitrates stabilized, got higher or lower.
> 
> Anyone here heard of this? Tried it? Common sense to me dictates it should work! Let me know?


This is a great idea, I've tried it myself and it is a proven method to lowering nitrates. The bigger the plant the more and quicker it lowers it. I have actually switched the plants from one system to another when one needed a quick rescue. It works fabulously! I love it mostly because it is a natural way that doesn't effect the ecosystem! At one time I had one mother plant that measured over 25' in length.


----------



## HiTekHoney

Ya, I know in the wild they can get to about 40'. So I guess it's gonna be pruning time when they grow a little too long. My idea is to cover the top with it. Maybe just wind it up a little.


----------



## SavingOurSeas

I'd love to see you let it stretch to at least the 20' mark, consider it please 8D
You could let it hang from your ceiling and it would look beautiful!
Just a thought.


----------



## HiTekHoney

Funny you say that, because after my husband saw the finished product, he immediately said, "make another one for the other side!" To which i responded, "thought we were on a budget?" Then agian, you can't beat less than $10!! So, we then made a bet as to how long I could grow those things! hahaha we'll see!


----------



## SavingOurSeas

*Reply - Go Pathos Race!*

That's awesome! I can't wait to see the finished product. I'm so excited for you and your system!
I'm going to split mine into 4 so we'll see what happens.
I'll take measurements and post pics of all 4 lengths.

Of course yours will probably grow faster than mine seeing as you have a mammoth bio-load going on in that sanctuary of an aquarium, haha!


----------



## HiTekHoney

hahahaha yes, in fact, I'm thinking of buying another pothos pot. Walmart sells them for only $5 bucks. Looks like this is the very first week ever that I will NOT be doing water changes!! OMG... that just sounds awesome!! More time for other things!! The fact that it's stable at 10ppm for nitrates has never happened before. usually after a water change, it's 10, then a day later or so, it's back up to somewhere around 40! I guess a Pothos race is on!!!

BTW, here is how it loks like now!


----------



## SavingOurSeas

*Pothos Preparation; Begin!*



HiTekHoney said:


> hahahaha yes, in fact, I'm thinking of buying another pothos pot. Walmart sells them for only $5 bucks. Looks like this is the very first week ever that I will NOT be doing water changes!! OMG... that just sounds awesome!! More time for other things!! The fact that it's stable at 10ppm for nitrates has never happened before. usually after a water change, it's 10, then a day later or so, it's back up to somewhere around 40! I guess a Pothos race is on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *"I'm thinking of buying another pothos pot. Walmart sells them for only $5 bucks."*
> Just another thought: You could paint them both to match your aquarium. I think you'd love how it turned out, not to mention the pride from DIY projects. How do you feel about this whole endeavor over the pothos/nitrates? Exactly!!
> 
> 
> *"Looks like this is the very first week ever that I will NOT be doing water changes!! OMG... that just sounds awesome!! More time for other things!!"*
> You mean some DIY projects!!!? Haha *w3
> 
> 
> *"I guess a Pothos race is on!!!"*
> Yes!! Finally someone to grow pothos with! *pc
> I'll post some photos within the next few days if I have time, I'm taking off for 3 weeks to Florida, this coming Sunday I think.


----------



## HiTekHoney

Actually, this is not my first DIY project. My fire eel needs a large home. So I made one!! 4" dia pvc tube, about 2 1/2' long in black then glued all my pebbles to it so it looks seemless!! Yeah!!*w3

Well, I know they have internet over there so... not excuses!!! LOL But florida, man... when will I get a vacay?!?!?!?!


----------



## SavingOurSeas

*
"So I made one!! 4" dia pvc tube, about 2 1/2' long in black then glued all my pebbles to it so it looks seemless!! Yeah!!"*

Could I say "Please," nice enough to get me a close up of that ? I'd love to see your craftswomanship (haha)

*"Well, I know they have internet over there so... not excuses!!!"*
I was planning on turning all of my devices off, this is my first REAL vacation in....well, my entire life. So I'm planning on 3 weeks with no connection with the outside world.
You'll get it when you take it! This is a "No excuse!" type thing, everyone is begging me not to go. Sorry, it's time for me, 28 years later haha!!
Weeeeee *swimming


----------



## HiTekHoney

I'll upload the picture as soon as I get home.


----------



## HiTekHoney

And here it is!! Sandpaper all over to make aquarium safe glue stick better. I also did the edges from the cutting. You can of course place a little gravel on the inside if you intend to look into it like a cave. But this one was meant to be behind some logs where you don't notice it. So i stopped there. Now on finer substrates, you can simply glue all over the pvc pipe and simply roll it. But my gravel is a little bigger. So i glued them one at a time making sure i get all crevices! What do you think?


----------



## coralbandit

Tube looks good very natural.Sure the eel will enjoy,if not live in it!


----------



## SavingOurSeas

I'm impressed! Nice work! I'm actually in the process of deciding what to cover the internal pvc lines in the saltwater aquarium with so they look completely natural. I'd really like it if I could grow something off of them besides algae haha!
Just curious, do you remember how long it took you to complete this project?
What are the diameters/circumference as well? I'm guessing 6"-9"/2.5'-4'

*HIGH FIVE* from me, definitely!


----------



## HiTekHoney

Measurement is 2' long, 4" diameter. working on it for an hour a day took me less than a week. So I'm guessing you can get this done over a weekend. Or if you have kids, they can work on it!! LOL Now remember, if you have sand or finer substrate to use, you just roll it and it will be done in less than 10 mins! Prep included.

My suggestion for hiding your pipes is to glue some plants. (plastic) Even better would be smaller live rocks, which you could then even add some coral in hopes that they thrive there. Provided of course your pvc setting is strong enough to handle the weight. Maybe even add some leaves directly on the pipe. I have done this before sadly no picture to share on this one. Also, I try to color combine what I am gluing with. For example, black gravel equals black pvc pipe. Plant gluing, equals green pvc pipes and for your small rocks, maybe white or grey - though this color is slightly harder to find. I think this will have to be ordered via internet for sure.

Good luck and thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## HiTekHoney

Status update:

It's now been exactly a week since I added the pothos plant. As you can see, my test shows that it's been stable at a reading of 10. Yesterday, I did only a 25% water change. Good gosh, that was soooo much faster than last week's water change. 

What I have done is add another pothos batch, under the assumption that this new plant has also been starved, which in turn suck up more nutrients faster in the first few days. Will it ever hit zero or a five? I guess we wait and see. Further observation is that algae growth has slowed down severely. I used to magnet my glass every week, now after a water change yesterday, I didn't magnet the glass at all. Yey! Maybe I CAN achieve a maintenance free aquarium? Hahahahahaha


----------



## coralbandit

thanks for sharing,just came back from LFS and green house but no pothos(I'll have check more common source).I dig the adding more as you can never have too much filtration only flow and since this type of filter adds no more flow to tank(necessarily) you can add as much as you can fit.I really can't wait to get this going myself as I strive for the best water quality possible.Not too concerned about how much maintenace I do as I will probly still change large volumes of water for other reasons.
Thanks for the update and thrilled you're managing through your "hardship".Definately keep us up on when you get your big tank back and photo set up .....
Thanks!


----------



## HiTekHoney

I agree. I never intended to NOT maintain water changes. But under the rules of "depending" what your bioload is what determines water changes and other factors. I was just hoping for less, which i now have achieved. Besides, I also want to know how this will affect ph levels if no water changes are made for long periods of time, IF nitrate levels remain low. I assume that water changes will still be necessary, I mean come on, all that debris that lands on the substrate will still be there and I think it must be removed. 

As for my bigger tank, I discussed this with my husband to see if we can finally get it back. $1700 is a lot of money for a anyone, most especially if one is unemployed. I'm running into another big problem. The store that has this tank already called and wants us to get it. They have their reasons I suppose. I'm just wondering what will happen if we don't get it in the time frame they want. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## coralbandit

Hope they hold it for you!Possibly "installments" will prevent them from pulling any tricks.I'm crossing my finger for you too.


----------



## HiTekHoney

ok, so I know it hasn't been a week yet but I'm so excited!! *h/b After adding another batch of the pothos plant, the levels just keep going down! *w3 Also, the plant has been growing like crazy! I see new little leaves/buds almost everyday! Now, the question is, do I change water anyway or leave it as is? I'm thinking I will NOT change water and keep a close watch on my PH levels and see how this will be affected. But so far... so good! First time ever did I hit a 5 since placing all fish in one tank!! OMG!!!! *banana dance


----------



## coralbandit

Got two pothos (finally) today.Have them soaking to remove dirt and getting ready to place in filter.I look forward to enhancing my fishes lifestyle!


----------



## HiTekHoney

Great job! Now even I am excited for you! What I did was use a super soft toothbrush and brushed away the loose dirt from the roots very gently. Made a huge difference from my first batch of just soaking.


----------



## HiTekHoney

Another update. After not changing water last week, nitrates rose to about 20. But then I also overfed my fish a little. I did however notice that my water has become slightly more alkaline. So I will do another 50% water change today to bring everything back to normal. It would seem that the plants do help significantly in keeping nitrates low, but when it comes to ph parameters, I think water changes are the only solution. 

Coralbandit, how has your water been since introducing the plants? In my opinion and goal, I am satisfied with results. Algae growth severely slowed, nitrates low, and I have achieved less water changes. 50% every two weeks. That makes a big difference to me. Love to hear your experience.


----------



## coralbandit

To be honest I have had the plants in my sump(with plant light above) and although the plants seem to be growing(in just 8 days) they haven't touched my nitrates and I still change as before.I'm kind of disappointed but trying to give them time to do something!I have debated starting my thread on the pothos topic,but really didn't want it to be all negative and I have nothing good to proclaim at this point!
I'll add(and maybe your fish are large{why you think you're overstocked) that according to AQadvisor my 180gl is 212% stocked,so possibly these plants won't work for me like you under "extreme" conditions.I'm trying to stay patient and I know nothing good happens fast but?
I'm glad it is working for you and I'm all good with changing water(or I wouldn't have 800+ gallons of tanks!).


----------



## HiTekHoney

I'm sorry to hear that. That's odd. The only thing I can think of at this point is that the plants I got were "starved" when I first got them. But here's another conclusion. Like I said, my nitrates did rise. So maybe my plants are getting "full" and in turn slowing down. I'm guessing because after not doing a water change, my nitrates rose anyway and other parameters also were affected. I doubt it has to do with fish size or i'm more overstocked than you are. If anything, i think it would've been better results for you than for me. It could also be that when I added filters, the beneficial bacteria had more living space. I did not take that into consideration. I currently have 4 filters running which would make my tank way over filtered, but that is always a good thing anyway. I will keep a close watch for this next week and see what happens. 

I don't mind changing water. My main goal was to keep my nitrates below 20 for happier and healthy fish. Less water changes was just a bonus.


----------



## coralbandit

My filter is pretty large(marineland model 4 sump with a 29 gallon in series with it returned to my "dual mega overflow "180 gl by a mag 24).I placed plant in a "water garden basket" in the 29(fianal stage before pump) with two hydors aimed right at them.All in all I'm with you and happy my tank just makes nitrates!My water change schedule is aprox. 50-75% a week done in two shots.Water changing in this tank is the easiest for me as I have a pump in first stage of filter that sends water right out to septic tank(flip electric switch) and I condition 2 @32 gl barrels all the time and have pump to send it into the second stage of filter'Old and new water never mix(until it hits tank) and I have matched pump speeds with a ball valve on my fill pump.It only takes me less than 4 minutes to change 32 gallons.It takes me like 8-10 minutes to fill barrel!
I do hope to see some improvement still.My plants probly weren't "well" taken care of as I found them at Lowes!But they are fairly large so my fingers are still crossed.


----------



## HiTekHoney

Wow!! Now that sounds like something I may try to do! My water changes are more simple. Use the gravel cleaner to drain the water. The end is clipped on my window then used to water my plants out there. The "slowness" of it allows me to gravel vac the entire tank without "rushing" before all water drains. 100 gl takes me about 15 mins or so. In refilling, I have a coiled hose that attaches to the sink and make sure the temp is perfect (using a thermometer) then straight to the tank alongside water conditioners which takes only 10 mins or less. Now that I say that outloud, makes me wonder what I was complaining about lol!!! 

I wish you luck in hopes that your plants will "eventually" do their thing. I still think that as the plants grow larger, they should consume more. So lets be patient. 

On a side note, your tanks sound amazing. I wish I could be there to see it with my own eyes. Sounds almost majestic!


----------



## silvergourami1

Hello and welcome to AF. 

I am sorta new myself to the forums.

First off I feel sorry for you and your circumstance. Unfortunately having stocked aquariums in "hostile" environs is potentially dangerous to the well being of it's inhabitants and the residents that house these tanks; especially sizes like yours.

Personally I have never asked an IP about insurance coverage, but something so big and expensive would warrant @ least cause for concern. 

Fixing it as you say is not in the books, so for now.... 

I would suggest searching craigslist/garage sales for tanks-like a bunch of 55/75/100's and use those to separate and house your fish friends temporarily until repairs can be made. You might end up liking the smaller tanks and opt for that route instead. Petco's have $1 per gallon sales all the time so that might be an option too. With the décor and filtration from the 500 gallon divided you will have everything u need...save for empty tanks. 

As for the plants; YES keep them!! If they are to big you can always store them in any kinda container(plastic totes even) with fert/substrate and grow them separately; just add some conditioned water from your used tanks from time to time. I do this once in awhile and put them outside in the pure sunlight to bask. Really helps rejuvenate if you run out of CO2, etc. Have awesome growth when I do this-be careful not to let them bake in the hot sun and keep the water cool somehow is neccessary.

Personally I prefer smallers due to variety. I luv aquascaping, and with one or two tanks this leaves me bored and yearning for more. 

500 gallons...whew!! You have a pond or pool not an aquarium!! 

"I gotta ask do ever go swimming in that tank with the fish...hehehe?"


----------



## HiTekHoney

Thanks a bunch silvergourami1. Ya I did look into all that. But I really want that one big 550. Sadly, even if I agree with you, husband is not exactly happy about having several tanks in the house. Besides, it defeats the purpose of "saving" money to get it repaired. In fact, I spoke to them taking the advice of Coralbandit for installments. Not gonna happen. They absolutely refuse. I have three daughters as well and with college dues and stuff, we are stressed. I just try to keep my head up. And oh, I'm not kidding, out of four cars, 3 1/2 are down. One needs a new compressor, another a new alternator, and the last a full electronic rewiring system. In fact if anyone wants a car let me know. Lol

My fish seem to be doing really fine. They all seem to get along fine, provided i give adequate hiding places. But no doubt I am aware this cannot go on forever. My worst case scenario is to sell my beloved fish, IF I lose my large tank. 

Lol on a brighter side, no, no one went swimming or took a bath in it. Just the happy fishies! And you're right, I wanted a pond but it wasn't possible so I went for a large tank instead. 

Thanks really for your concern and suggestions. Much appreciated!


----------



## Aquasafe

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HiTekHoney

Been busy lately but still know to post updates. So after a while, it would seem that my plants are losing power lol my nitrates are slowly rising back to the old readings. Plants are still growing like mad though so I guess they have reached their full capacity? 

Anyway, will continue to watch and stay posted.


----------

